# leaving.



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

I know i posted something about how leaving the forums doesnt really help you and etc... so i know this is going to probly sound stupid but i decided to leave. yesturday i wasnt really on the computer that much and i felt a little better being able to sort of take my mind of it. i have a long way to go though. im just gonna try to get my life straighted out right now. i really need to start going to school, thats my main goal. so yeah i know i wasnt really that popular on here but... i just wanna thank you guys for helping me through this and uh.... yeah. im gonna be responding to some of you that respond to this i guess and then... im out. peace

btw, special thanks to people that ive talked to on chat multiple times, you know who you are.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

It really helped me to reduce my screen time back when my DP/DR was very hard to handle.
Hope you see some benefit soon.

All the best


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I think it's a very smart decision. Leaving the boards and interacting with life really does help you feel better. I didn't have an internet connection for a while and when I finally got it back I ended up spending an entire day online and that day my dp was wayyyy worse than all of the days I didn't have internet access.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Good luck with this. I hope you feel better offline. I know that when I'm off the computer, time seems to go much slower, (in a good way). Peace & Take Care.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, I.... I don't even know that people read what I post on here, like 95% of the time.

Good luck man. Find something you love to do and just keep doing it. Play guitar over and over until people are begging to join your awesome Grindcore-Death band "Existential Dischord" or whatever.

_
live in a hole but stay close to my kind cause they understand what burns in my mind. _


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I think a lot of being on here is a boredom killer plain and simple. Everyone seems to feel better when they leave and stop focusing on it. Hopefully you will too. Good Luck!!


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

thank you everyone


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

your welcome

stay metal!


----------

